# Oyster Bay Beach Resort, St. Marteen



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Realisically how far is this resort from Maho Bay area and the airplanes landing? What would cab fare be? Is there anything around it to do within walking distance? We are big drinkers and against drinking and driving so if we want to go to someplace and drink and nothing is in walking distance, what's a cab gonna cost?


----------



## liwarren (Jan 28, 2008)

My first thought is to rent a car!  Too many GREAT beaches to be stuck at one.  Maho is a bit of a ride from Oyster Bay.  If you want to stay by Maho, (which I love, btw), perhaps one of the Royal Islander, (not great bay), resorts would suit you better.  If you already have reservations I would definitely rent a car.  Oyster Bay is on the East side of the Island, and the airport is on the south/southwest part of the island.  I love to move around as many of the resorts have different things about them that I love.  I have not, however, stayed at Oyster Bay but have been to the beach once or twice over the last 11 years.


----------



## bhodgson (Jan 28, 2008)

You are far from much of the action at this resort and the cabs are expensive to that side of the island - seems to me that it was about $20 from the airport. There is a new Westin with some upscale restaurants on Dawn Beach and there is Busby's  Beach bar which we always like reasonable drinks and good food and there is a restaurant with a bar on property at Oyster Bay. Beyond that you would need a car to almost any place. I think there is also a casino at the Westin now which I assume is open to the public. Oyster Bay is a great place but it is a bit off the beaten path.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 29, 2008)

This is quite a ways from Maho and the traffic is killer. You'd be lucky to make it in half an hour if memory serves (and lately it usually doesn't!...)


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 29, 2008)

In the evening, Busby's beach bar transforms for Daniels, a more upscale restaurant.  I haven't eaten there but have heard it's very good food.  Busby's is good as a beach bar.  I think BooBoo's is also in that area, which is supposed to be a good place for music and late night partying.

I would agree with you about not drinking and driving on SXM, so we haven't been to that part of the island for dinner or drinks - just too far to drive back from where we stay near Philipsberg.  I understand that the French side does traffic stops to check for drinking as well.


----------



## bhodgson (Jan 31, 2008)

Beau Beau's is at Oyster Bay . For years Beau Beau would come to the resort and do a show each week. Have not been to his place but everyone peaks highly of it. I met the guy who used to own Busby's. He made his money and moved on but the ones who purchased it have done a good job. I think that the name change in the evening is to compete with the new Westin but Busby' s always had good food even with the change of owners . If you want to drink and not drive I actually thin it would be closer to get a taxi into Phillipsburg - there are lots of bars along the beach and Green house does drink specials early in the evening. We usually go there, do two for one drinks reduced price appetizers and watch the cruisers run for last call on the ships. There is a good restaurant on the other side of the pond but the name escapes me right now. There are some who like Olivers but we went there the first time we stayed at Oyster Bay and their attitude was something else but now in the last year or so we have been hearing good things and the taxi from there back to Oyster would not be far but am not sure you would want to walk it in the dark after drinking .
Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## rbone100 (Jul 7, 2009)

You have the right idea about not drinking and driving. We had just returned from staying at Oyster Bay (5/9 - 5/16) and driving home at night from anywhere on the island can be very dangerous if you had a few drinks. My wife and I were a bit nervous driving back from the French side to Oyster Bay one night. We has dinner at a great little place in Grande Koss and the drive back to Oyster Bay had me gripping the steering wheel a few times. Up and down the twisting mountainous roads had my heart beating rapidly the entire ride home!! I love to drive fast at home (I have a sports car) and am an aggressive driver but Don't, I repeat, Don't Drink and Drive in St Marteen!!!

We did eat at Daniels one night and it was fair. They served Italian food. Our favorite place was the first place that we ate and surprisingly enough it was right on the bay at Oyster Bay. It is a very small place on the pier across from Busby's and it's called Blue Fish. The dish that I had was claimed as "Oprah's" favorite and it was awesome!


----------



## rbone100 (Jul 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention watch the speed bumps! Most of them aren't marked and when you are driving you'll get a nice surprise. We lost a hubcap are first day there on the way to Oyster Bay from the car rental place!!!


----------

